
A decidedly non-Linux distro walkthrough: Haiku R1/beta2 - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1687930
======
OtterGauze
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23676975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23676975)

